# Was meint Hersteller/Großhandel mit Briefbogen?



## haggihartmann (22. Februar 2004)

Will mir ein Gewerbe anmelden, doch habe ich jetzt auch gesehen das wenn ich Kontakt mit Herstellern oder Großhandel Kontakt aufnehmen will sollte ich schon ein Gewerbe besitzen, damit sie überhaupt meine Anfrage bearbeiten.
Da ich mein Gewerbe nebenberuflich starten will habe ich ja nicht soviel Freiräume wie ein hauptberuflicher.
Wenn der Hersteller oder Großhändler ein Briefbogen verlangt, wie kann ich das dann verstehen?
Muß oder kann ich mir als nebenberufler ein Firmenlogo machen oder sogar einen Firmennamen verpassen?


----------



## Spacemonkey (26. Februar 2004)

Hmm, wenn du ein Gewerbe angemeldet hast, hast du logischerweise auch einen Firmennamen.
Ich denke mal du brauchst kein Logo auf deinem Briefbogen.
Einfach der Firmenname und die Anschrift sollte reichen.


----------



## alex0815 (4. März 2004)

Wenn du mal Rechnungen schreiben solltest, muss auf diesen deine Bankverbindung, Steuernummer, und Firmenadresse stehen. 
Die Firmen möchten diese Informationen von dir, damit sie dich richtig in deren Warenwirtschaftssystem erfassen können. 
Im Klartext heisst das, dass du denen am einfachsten den Vordruck faxt/mailst/schickst, den du für deine Rechnungen benutzen wirst.


----------



## Thomas Lindner (4. März 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Spacemonkey _
> *Hmm, wenn du ein Gewerbe angemeldet hast, hast du logischerweise auch einen Firmennamen.
> Ich denke mal du brauchst kein Logo auf deinem Briefbogen.
> Einfach der Firmenname und die Anschrift sollte reichen. *



Nicht ganz korrekt, weil wenn man freiberuflich arbeitet, hat man zwar einen Gewerbeschein, bzw. braucht ihn und muss seine Gelder versteuern, aber einen Firmennamen hat man *nicht*.

Freiberufler sind verpflichtet Ihren bürgerlichen Namen anzugeben, man kann zwar einen fiktiven Firmennamen haben, aber die Firma wird darunter nicht geführt, sondern unter dem gesetzlichen Geburtsnamen ( oder angeheirateten ).

Um einen Firmennamen zu führen muss man mindestens (Beispiel) eine GbR sein.


----------



## alex0815 (4. März 2004)

Wenn du ein einfaches Gewerbe als Einzelunternehmen anmeldest, ist dein "Firmenname" dein Vor- und Zuname. Darüberhinaus kannst du da dran noch einen Zusatz dranhängen. Also z.B. "Haggi Hartmann Pizzaservice".
Das Logo hat nur Bedeutung im Sinne der Corporate Identity so dass deine Kunden einen Wiedererkennungswert haben wenn sie dein Logo sehen. 

Freiberufler kannst du übrigens nur werden, wenn du einen Akademischen Grad hast und deine "Firma" beim Finanzamt anmeldest. Z.B. Zahnartzt, Dipl. Informatiker, etc...


----------



## MTD (5. März 2004)

Wir müsse als GbR neben dem Firmennamen auch die Namen aller Gesellschafter angeben.


----------



## Thomas Lindner (5. März 2004)

Uopps, ja soory, ich meinte natütlich selbstständig - nicht  freiberuflich...

@ MTD : Ja ( zur letzten Frage von Dir )


----------



## MTD (5. März 2004)

War keine Frage, sondern ne Information


----------



## Martin Schaefer (5. März 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von alex0815 _
> *Freiberufler kannst du übrigens nur werden, wenn du einen Akademischen Grad hast und deine "Firma" beim Finanzamt anmeldest. Z.B. Zahnartzt, Dipl. Informatiker, etc... *



Hi,

das ist definitiv falsch. Freiberufler können nur bestimmte Berufsgruppen
werden wie z.B. Anwälte, Apotheker, Ärzte, Architekten und Steuerberater,
aber auch Künstler und Journalisten.
Es ist weder eine akademische Ausbildung Grundvoraussetzung, noch kann
jeder Akademiker auch automatisch als Freiberufler in seinem Fachgebiet
arbeiten.

Grundvoraussetzung für eine freiberufliche Tätigkeit ist  eine Tätigkeit, die
wissenschaftlich, beratend, künstlerisch, erziehend, unterrichtend oder mit
geistigen Dienstleistungen verbunden ist. Der Status der Freiberuflichkeit
entfällt, wenn ein Freiberufler in seiner Tätigkeit gewerbliche Leistungen
vollbringt. Hierzu gehören beispielsweise der Verkauf von Waren.

Gruß
Martin


----------

